# 96 Altima Flashing AIr Bag light



## kenschwab (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a 96 Altima whos air bag light continously flashes 5 seconds after the engine has been started. How do i disable the air bag system so as i do not get a supprise bag in the face? Or how do i fix the problem without taking it to the dealer who wants to charge $90 just to tell me what is wrong? 

Thanks for your help 
Ken


----------



## RIDDLE (Mar 16, 2005)

kenschwab said:


> I have a 96 Altima whos air bag light continously flashes 5 seconds after the engine has been started. How do i disable the air bag system so as i do not get a supprise bag in the face? Or how do i fix the problem without taking it to the dealer who wants to charge $90 just to tell me what is wrong?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Ken


They had a recall on 95 airbag, I think on inflation speed though.


----------



## tewthom (Apr 3, 2005)

*air bag light*

I have had this exact same issue on my 1996 altima. If it is the same problem, all you have to do is open the driver door and find the open/closed contact switch for the door. Start the car, then press this button 5 times. This resets the air bag indication. 

T.J. 


QUOTE=kenschwab]I have a 96 Altima whos air bag light continously flashes 5 seconds after the engine has been started. How do i disable the air bag system so as i do not get a supprise bag in the face? Or how do i fix the problem without taking it to the dealer who wants to charge $90 just to tell me what is wrong? 

Thanks for your help 
Ken[/QUOTE]


----------

